# Jesse Broadwater 560 field



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Great job by Jesse to do that. Now he still has 2 chances to clean the hunter course and 1 on the animal. It would really be something to shoot a perfect combined score for the tournament.

Good Luck Jesse!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*wow....nothin but wow.*

:set1_draught2:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*national records*



MSCJEM said:


> Congrats to Jesse for being the first one ever to shoot a 560 field round in competition...He has shot 560 hunter rounds before and almost cleaned the animals last year...could we be looking another record score for the week????
> 
> Good shooting jesse


I just looked at the NFAA website to check on the current records and noticed that it hasn't been updated in quite a long time. So, I guess we will not know if Jesse, Dave, and others break any national records this weekend........sad.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Congrats Jesse. Great shooting.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

feildfool said:


> I just looked at the NFAA website to check on the current records and noticed that it hasn't been updated in quite a long time. So, I guess we will not know if Jesse, Dave, and others break any national records this weekend........sad.


Great shooting, Jesse.

The record in the 3/5 fromat would have been set last year by Jesse, I believe.

559 Field
560 Hunter
586 Animal

3 off perfect.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

DHawk2 said:


> Great job by Jesse to do that. Now he still has 2 chances to clean the hunter course and 1 on the animal. It would really be something to shoot a perfect combined score for the tournament.
> 
> Good Luck Jesse!


he has 3 chances to clean the Hunter, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday and one shot at the animal on Friday.

it's got to be tuff on the competition knowing you can only miss 3 to 5 times the whole shoot to be in the runinng. I'm thinkin he will clean the hunter and shoot 586 on the animals. -2 for the week.. that's what I'm thinkin.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Jesse*

Taught him everything I knowed. Great shooting Jesse.


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bees said:


> he has 3 chances to clean the Hunter, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday and one shot at the animal on Friday.
> 
> it's got to be tuff on the competition knowing you can only miss 3 to 5 times the whole shoot to be in the runinng. I'm thinkin he will clean the hunter and shoot 586 on the animals. -2 for the week.. that's what I'm thinkin.


You only get two shots at the Hunter. Thursday and Sunday. Saturday is another Field round, which I assume he'll skip.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

6X60 said:


> You only get two shots at the Hunter. Thursday and Sunday. Saturday is another Field round, which I assume he'll skip.


oh so they do 2 days of field targets 2 days of hunter targets and Friday is animal spot day. no matter I still expect he will clean the hunter.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Wow !!!*

Anyone that shoots Field can appreciate how hard that is to do. Congrats Jesse !!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

feildfool said:


> I just looked at the NFAA website to check on the current records and noticed that it hasn't been updated in quite a long time. So, I guess we will not know if Jesse, Dave, and others break any national records this weekend........sad.


I know Jesse and Cuz share a tie for the animal round in PMFS at 585.. 

Great Shootin Jesse.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

With Jessie and Cuz sluggin it out, it's kind of like one of golf's Tiger and Phil eposiodes. 
WoW going into day two with Jessie carrying a 2 shot lead, with the rest of the field not far behind.. 

A Play by Play or Arrow by Arrow would be neat...


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> I know Jesse and Cuz share a tie for the animal round in PMFS at 585..
> 
> Great Shootin Jesse.. :thumb: :cheers:


Jesse shot a 586 animal last year. Can't wait to see what he does over the next couple days. It is pooring rain right now but hopefully will clear up by morning again. Great shooting Jesse and congrats on the first clean field round. Awesome!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

RI Max said:


> Jesse shot a 586 animal last year. Can't wait to see what he does over the next couple days. It is pooring rain right now but hopefully will clear up by morning again. Great shooting Jesse and congrats on the first clean field round. Awesome!


Jesse did shoot a 586 animal and that IS the record....

Wow Blair....another record/perfect round with a B-Stinger!!! Congrats to you, HOYT and his other sponsors too!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Congratulations Jesse!
Awesome display of heart, concentration and archery skill!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Jesse dropped another 560 on everyone's head today during the Hunter Round. The man is on fire.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cogratulations again to Jesse!
Hope he posts a nice 588 tomorrow to clean the animal round. I think a 1708 is very possible this year.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*great shootin Jesse!*

That's freakin awesome!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

WOW! 224 5's in a row. Tomorrow we will see If he can get 28 dots.
Awesome! :mg::thumbs_up


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Congrats Jesse!!!*



Bees said:


> WOW! 224 5's in a row.


What's the difference between Jesse and a shooting machine? Nothing....absolutely *NOTHING*! :mg:


----------

